# Wow, Fast!



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I woke up this morning and found my Motorola SB6120 had a blue light on the Receive indicator (previously it was green). A quick check means I now have bonded downstream channels, which are supposed to mean faster speed. Previously, at best, I was getting about 18-25 Mbit from my advertised 30 Mbit connection. This morning, I was greeted by this surprise:



:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Bastard! Your upload is twice my download via ATT DSL. Uverse should be coming here very soon though.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Uh, I think I just turned green with envy.



Yeah, that's right for all practical purposes my download is the same as your upload.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Massive download/upload speeds are overrated...what you want is stable low pings, unless all you do is sit around downloading junk 24/7....

I'll take, and have stats very comparable to Phrelin's anyday of the week....UVerse does not automatically mean you get killer internet. My buddy put it in and he gets 3M down....same as ATT Pro package...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I would be quite happy with Phrelin's stats. On my 3 meg/384 DSL, I get about 2.5/320 usually. Heck, in reality, I would be happy if I could just get around 512-768 upload as often, things get filled to capacity tr ing to play games on Xbox live with only the 384.

Unfortunately, ATT has backed off of conversions to 6.0/512 service in areas where they are expanding Uverse, so until then I am stuck with the same speeds I have had since 2003 it seems even though I am 3 miles from Research Triangle Park..


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Not to incite more envy, I re-ran speedtest tonight and got this:



And Pingtest:


I called Cox and inquired aboutthe seeds... they said they just dropped support for DOCSIS 1.0 devices, which greatly improved speeds. But with the vast majority of users still using DOCSIS 2.0 modems (The Motorola SurfBoard 5xxx series, among others) they can't advertise greater than 30 Mbit yet, since DOCSIS 2.0 only supports up to 30 Mbit. But he went on to say that customers with DOCSIS 3.0 modems (I purchased mine) are seeing double to triple the advertised speeds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm just about a year beyond 150-300 Kb/s via my cell carrier, so the speeds I am _now_ getting w/Comcast seem fast, but not fast enough yet for HD movies. Mebbe it's time to flush the lines and have Comcast bring me a new modem.

 ​


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And this is what I'm getting in my hotel room right now.:nono:

No HD Slingbox from home.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Massive download/upload speeds are overrated...what you want is stable low pings, unless all you do is sit around downloading junk 24/7....
> 
> I'll take, and have stats very comparable to Phrelin's anyday of the week....UVerse does not automatically mean you get killer internet. My buddy put it in and he gets 3M down....same as ATT Pro package...


Are these numbers good?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks similar to mine at home brant, don't feel left out


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I win!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WOW!  That is _FAST!_


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Still love my Optimum Online! (and I'm only on the 'middle' tier... still DOCSIS 2)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nick said:


> WOW!  That is _FAST!_


And that's not even our Internet2 connection...


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

my upload could be better....


----------

